# Any experience with an AIRMAR B164 transducer?



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

I am getting the Furuno FCV 585 bottom machine - now trying to pick the transducer.

Installing on my Dusky 256 with twin 150 o/bs 

The FCV 585 will drive a 1kW ducer - the AIRMAR x-ducer options are: 

B260 - a Thru hull - great specs, butthe high speed fairing block is huge (21" long) and not recommended for high speed, outboard poweredboats 

M260 - an In hill - the big yellow box,same great specs as the B260, but bound to lose a lot shooting out and coming back through the 7/8" solidfiberglass, 20 deg deadrisebottom of mine.

The B164 aFlushmount with 20 degree titled element-thru hull. Only 1/4" of the 'ducer extends outside the bottom shell, and its strong enough to take trailer bunk loads. Specs (figure of merit, beam width and sensitivity) not quite as strongas theB or M 260s, but a lot better than the thru hull 600 W ducers, andI think it should out perform the in-hull M260. The B164takes a 5" hole! 

Before I open up a 5 inch diameter hole inMiss Lisa'sbottom, I thought I would ask around - 

I am looking to read the bottom out to 1000 feet, and tell mud from rock and mark fish if I can.

Any opinions? 

thanks 

Mullethead


----------



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

we used the in hull model glassed the yellow box in and filled it with antifreeze and it gave a great reading to 2000ft at the rigs , we went with raymarine c-80s for our displays it uses a digital sounder module in between transducer and screen


----------



## MrMom (Oct 8, 2007)

I went through the same search recently for my 23 ft with twin 140's. I liked the B164 for the same reasons that you do, but I did not want that 5" hole. I ended up with the B260 with the fairing block and it works great. It reads at all speeds up to 35 knots. I ended up mounting it on the bottom dead center of the boat about 3-4 ft forward of the stern. I didn't want to risk mounting it in front of either of the engines, the block is so big that I think it could have caused some cavitation. The only problem is that if I get into any really shallow water, the fairing block is the lowest point on the boat if the engines are tilted up. I also had to modify my trailer slightly to fit the block. 

Also, I got a good price at www.getfeetwet.com

Good luck


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> The B164 takes a 5" hole!






Incorrect info. The hole size is 3 3/4in.

http://www.airmartechnology.com/uploads/InstallGuide/17-458-01.pdf





The B-60 600watt tilted Element X-ducer is 2 3/8in.



As to the B-260. I have one flush mounted in my boat. It gives outstanding performance, but I run it in 50hz all the time to get better coverage of the bottom. The cone angles are very narrow. To narrow in 200hz.



As you have seen the fairing block for this model is HUGE!

I elected not to use it.

























Here is part of the install. Note that there are a LOT of step's missing in this link. There is a Lot of fiberglass on the inside and outside that is covered by the fairing putty. I just didn't get pix's of it, as I didn't want **** on the camera.



http://www.classicmako.com/projects/xshark/bw27.htm



I've heard numbers to make a install like this of $1000. It's a LOT of work.









There is a newer model coming out that has all the same great features of the B-260, but a wider cone angle.



It is the SS-270W

http://www.airmartechnology.com/uploads/CatalogPages/cat_510.pdf


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You will find some interesting info in this link.



http://www.airmartechnology.com/uploads/brochures/Airmar Transducer Technical Presentation.pdf


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks X-shark 

When I glanced at the B164- I read the diameter of the spacing washing (5.37") as the hole - thanks for the correction - I had a 2 1/8 inch hole for the old transducer, so going up to 3.75" is not quite as large of a concern. 

Agree that the B260 flush mounted would be the best performer, but - not sure I want to encase it off to the side in a mini sea chest type installation. 

Also I really do not want to place the transducer on center line - so I am now trading off the M260 vs the B164 

Shooting through the hull (andback) has to attenutate the some of the signal, so that should favor the B164 - the M260 is a larger diameter ducer at 200 hz, and more elements at 50 hz, and thusnarrower beam widths and outstanding sensitivity.Some of that sensitivity has to be lost going out & back through the hull. 

Price for the B164 and M260 are about the same - the M260 would be completely "flush" (except now I would have to plug the old hole!).

I guess tocomes down to performance -asQuicdraw said- a lot of people rave aboutthe M260's. 

Thanks for the comments - it's fun picking out new toys !


----------

